# Steve Ku collection



## Thwacker (Apr 16, 2016)

It's not the biggest collection, but I like em. The Helix got a little extra patina by going through the wash, still works great, though!


----------



## magellan (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice little collection!


----------



## Thwacker (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Offgridled (Jun 6, 2016)

Something to be proud of!!


----------



## jclubbn5 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Trails2004 (Sep 1, 2016)

I will most definitely enjoy my time here on this forum. Nice collection!


----------



## magellan (Sep 14, 2016)

Dual Helix Zi's are definitely impressive. I luv mine. RGray also has two which is rare. One I believe is the Japanese version which is slightly different but I don't know the details.


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 24, 2016)

My last purchase: Avant, large dotted tag, maze tag, lantern and Dogbone.


----------



## RGRAY (Sep 28, 2016)

My Velenos


38DD ti prototype 
38DD ti 
40DD ti sw
40DD ss bb 
40DD da 
44DD ti prototype 
44DD ti 
QDD ti 
QDD ss #
QD2 ss black 
QD2 ss sw
QD2 ss pol
Helix Zi 
Helix Zi JP 
Dogbone ti 
Battery Case 
Steve Ku 2x Tritium Holder alm 
Tag ti large dots 
Maze Tag ti
RadHaz Tag ti 
Locator ti 
Helix Zi Bead 
Avant ti

*Silet Ti (green trits) dm blade coming*


----------

